# HH Weekender 2014 new 30k models



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Did not see a post up on this yet, lots of good stuff coming out!

Pictures from http://battlebunnies.blogspot.nl/

Gal Vorbak



























Imperial Army





































New Knights


















Mortarion









Vulkan










And lots more to come on the battle bunnies website. FW look to be stepping up a notch on the production side of things. Which is great I think!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Sees Gal Vorbak...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTfEDvVVwYE

*Does that for about 5 minutes straight.*


LotN


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Mortarion & the gal vorbak look epic, is it just me or do the auxilia look like they are wearing swimming goggles?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> *Sees Gal Vorbak...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTfEDvVVwYE
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking love both those tanks and would be very tempted to use that Basy as a Destroyer Tank Hunter.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool. I'm not sure there was a need for New and better possessed though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

One day I'm gunna snap and buy a fuck ton of Forge World stuff. Until then:

oooOOOoooo pretty pictures


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Also that Malcador Transport might become a counts as Taurox if the scale is anywhere near close (and by anywhere near I mean is it smaller than a baneblade).


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> One day I'm gunna snap and buy a fuck ton of Forge World stuff. Until then:
> 
> oooOOOoooo pretty pictures


*voice in your head*

Do it... You know you want to. Look at all of those models that are fucking hard to prepare and cost as much as a small country.:laugh:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like most of Mortarion but not convinced by the scythe handles. Sure they work for using it as a farming tool but I think they'd make for a really awkward weapon.

Excited for Vulcan though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nacho libre said:


> Look at all of those models that are fucking hard to prepare


....sounds like a challenge worth my time :crazy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> ....sounds like a challenge worth my time :crazy:


Say that after prepping a great unclean one from forge world. So much flash and large chunks of resin that it causes Vietnam like flashbacks whenever i see finecast.:laugh:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Why is there Vulkan and firedrakes. I'm not supposed to be buying more marines.

Dammit.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

More of the good stuff!

Mechanicus:




























Salamander termies:










Vulkan!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ain't they just cool as shit? Fuck yes. That triaros is fantastic, one of the few pieces of mechanicum i actually like.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I know right, I just can't wait till they get to my DA... which should be another year or 5 :cray:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Honestly, the one thing I am looking forward to the most is Alpharius. His artwork ia stunning, and being equipped with a Spear (gotta soft spot for them, don't know why) i just can't wait to see him. If they come out with him and Curze I'll be happy.

Out of the legions covered;

Horus, Angron, Fulgrim, Lorgar and Ferrus Manus are complete.
Mortarion is to be released.
Vulkan is WIP.

That leaves only Curze from HH2 and all 4 from HH3. Of those, RG are pretty much out of the campaign, so Corax is probably next, Dorn doesn't make a showing until Terra so is likely later on. That leaves AL and Perturabo, both of whom have major campaign parts so either or. Kinda hoping for Alpharius to be next up though.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Some Vulkan pics from facebook. Very nice model.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa... That looks like a really bad paint job thanks to the camera and terrible lighting. Probably a rush job to get it ready. If there weren't two there, I'd have honestly said it looks more like a quick photoshop someone's done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeap that's not a great looking paint job however that will also be due to the flash blasting out all the colors, the hand confuses me a little, hopefully it will paired with another Primarch like a couple of the others are.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Asamodai said:


> I like most of Mortarion but not convinced by the scythe handles. Sure they work for using it as a farming tool but I think they'd make for a really awkward weapon.
> 
> Excited for Vulcan though.


Well considering the size of the blade is about the height of the space marine or a normal human at least + primarchs strength + powerfield, i think it doesnt matter which way he sweeps the blade or holds it, it will kill whatever it hits. Its not the best dueling weapon but the swipes will kill dozens if he is swarmed.
Also http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SinisterScythe


Matcap said:


> I know right, I just can't wait till they get to my DA... which should be another year or 5 :cray:


 Rejoice brother! The Unforgiven will know the full tale by the end of the 2015, FW's plan is to release 2 books per year to finish up HH series

*Book 5 Signus Prime + another story involving the Dark Angles.*
6 months after the release of Prospero (Q2-3) 2015
Daemons
Blood Angles
Dark Angles
Dark Mechanicum
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/09/forgeworld-seminar-information-horus.html

Interesting that they are releasing DA with BA together. As far as I know there are no connections between the two and they havent really fought much along side each other, the only connection i can see is 2nd ed codex Angels of Death. Why are the two always pitted together? Is it because of the Angel theme?

Also possesd for Horus Heresy? Did they exist then?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> 2nd ed codex Angels of Death


This, though on my table top they fight with each other all the time!



Stormxlr said:


> Book 5 Signus Prime


This has me stoked.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> Rejoice brother! The Unforgiven will know the full tale by the end of the 2015, FW's plan is to release 2 books per year to finish up HH series
> 
> *Book 5 Signus Prime + another story involving the Dark Angles.*
> 6 months after the release of Prospero (Q2-3) 2015
> ...



Ah but those are old rumors, the new book which is coming out is called conquest and will focus on the legions released so far plus imperial army and dark mechanicus: http://battlebunnies.blogspot.nl/2014/05/horus-heresy-book-4-conquest-details.html But we can still hope for Dark and Blood Angels in book 5.

The gal vorbak possessed are the first of their kind, in First Heretic by ADB you can find their tale of woe :grin:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mortarion!!!:shok:


----------

